#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-20
<jenda> bah, maybe we should unite this chan with -marketing again
<Madpilot> probably
<Madpilot> given that you and I are the entirety of the non-bot, non-idle population of this channel, I think we just had a majority vote...
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'll just ask sladen about it, and then do it.
<jenda> as he is the owner of the channel, afterall
<jenda> nixternal: you around?
<sladen> I'm fine with that, perhaps seveas can setup a redirect for th emoment
<jenda> sladen: great, thx
<jenda> sladen: except, it's not Seveas who can, but you ;)
<jenda> sladen: or, you can let me do it...
<jenda> bah, just a sec, I'll do it :)
<sladen> 'owner'?
<sladen> excellent
<jenda> ah, thought you were gone ;)
<jenda> Seveas' said 'go ahead'...
<jenda> Which means I'm officially allowed to use superpowers ;) But since you're here, it'll be more kosher if you do it.
<sladen> jenda: another person to ask
<jenda> sladen: svaksha?
<jenda> Hello svaksha :)
<svaksha> hi guys :)
<svaksha> hi jenda
<jenda> Mind if we re-merge the channel with -marketing?
<jenda> since it's barely active at all, and people come ask things about the fridge anyway.
<svaksha> hmm... where did that come from suddenly or am I  missing a larch chunk of conv
<svaksha> someone fill me in pls
<svaksha> cant we point them to this channel?
<svaksha> its open (unlike the ML)
<jenda> sure, but is there a point when there are only a few people here (usually 4)...
<jenda> And there's plenty of free channel capacity in #ubuntu-marketing
* svaksha thinks the eds  usually hang out here.
<jenda> But hey - it's up to you guys
<svaksha> yep, personally  i stopped going to #marketting due to the high noise level
<jenda> oh, ok
<svaksha> since i usually have tons of volunteer work to atten to i chat less and filtering noise gets very difficult if you know what i mean :-)
<svaksha> no offence :)
<jenda> (As an answer to where it came from: someone asked a fridge-related question in there)
<jenda> Hehe, I know what you mean - I'm filtering about 40 channels of pure noise ;)
<svaksha> on a side note, they (anyone) can post messages to the list
<jenda> list != IRC ;)
<svaksha> sladen, what happened to the discussion about opening the ml
* svaksha could do with less spam in the inbox
* jenda notes that the Fridge is the only project that identifies itself with the Marketing team that has its own channel.
<svaksha> jenda, i get ya but this decision will have to be taken by other eds too. Why dont you send a message to the fridge-devel list and we will take it from there
<jenda> Alrighty
<jenda> Will do
* svaksha thinks marketing needs to get house and goals in order
<jenda> what's the full addy? fridge-devel lists.ubuntu.com?
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> You know well enough that requires manpower and dedication ;)
* svaksha there are too many leaders and less workers
<svaksha> ...but ymmv
<svaksha> :)
<jenda> And so far, loosely joined seperate project teams have been working fairly well
<sladen> svaksha: I can't wait, shall we just change the mailing list?
<jenda> And actually, there are no leaders in the MT, AFAIK
<svaksha> sladen, i didnt get that ?
<svaksha> ok, you want to open it, right ?
<svaksha> nixternal is an admin with daniel ...what do they say ?
<svaksha> i prefer to open the list and restrict it to subscribers (like all other ubuntu lists) , but nothing happ'nd after that...:(
* svaksha is excited about the HCI project under UW
<svaksha> UW is having a "intro to bug squashing for gnome today
* svaksha pokes jenda about the mail to fridge-devel
<jenda> svaksha: I sent it
<svaksha> k
<jenda> svaksha: till now, I thought you were two different people :)
* svaksha is confused 
<jenda> I didn't connect the nick svaksha with the name Vid Ayer :)
* svaksha is a nick
<svaksha> :-)
<svaksha> ha , even guys from my country never knew and it gave me anon for more than 3 years
<jenda> Perhaps that is the reason I always use my first name as my nick. If I used a seperate nick, I'd be damned sure to forget it was me eventually.
<jenda> I might even get into arguments with my self, and that's scary...
<svaksha> nah.. i know who I am but dont want to be picked on on the gender issue
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> My name makes me be picked on - I'm male :)
<jenda> But I understand.
<svaksha> the funniest pickup was when someone asked me if I was swedish ... lol
<jenda> People ask - which genda, jenda? ;)
<jenda> hehe
<svaksha> rotfl
<svaksha> there is a story about "Sun Hires Debian Founder", can the fridge carry that
<svaksha> http://debian-news.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2304
<svaksha> any idea if Matthew Nuzum (nick : newz ?) is around or still on holiday ?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-22
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Burgundavia> hmm, nobody alive
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you around?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> what's up
<Madpilot> Hey, actual activity in this channel - is that allowed??
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> now stop it! :P
<jenda> nixternal: wow, you've got authority ;)
<nixternal> I do?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Vorian> hey everyone :)
<Vorian> what is the fridge-devel mailing list address?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-23
<robitaille> fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<robitaille> Vorian: ^^
<Vorian> thanks robitaille :)
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-17
<jenda> Rinchen: alright :D
<jenda> beuno: ping Rinchen please ;)
<jenda> Rinchen: he's been out for a few days.
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-20
<Rinchen> jcastro, congrats on the relationship :-)
<jcastro> Rinchen: I knew people would give me smack the second I changed it
<Rinchen> jcastro, :-)
<Rinchen> what's his name? :-)
 * Rinchen laughs.
<Rinchen> mdke, ahem.  http://www.mdke.org/gallery/upgrade/index.php
<mdke> Rinchen: thanks
<b47619> hi
<b47619> is this like an offtopic channel?
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-21
 * ka2 yawns
